

Switching our corporate version control system to github - napolux
http://dotheweb.posterous.com/switching-our-corporate-version-control-syste

======
christianbryant
My first major project is GitHub, Redmine and Jenkins CI. There are hooks for
GitHub and Redmine, and I'm trying to find a way to bring all three
applications into some form of synchronization. That said, when Git came
along, I knew I was never going to use another source control app. When GitHub
came along, I know I was never going to use another collaborative source hub.
Good choice on your move.

